# Invisible Man Build Off



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I know it is crazy with the holidays near but I was wondering if there was any interest in an Invisible Man Build-Off?

We can set the rules as it must be completed in 30,60, or 90 days...

No prizes but just have a few or several of us building the same kit at the same time...OOB or modified...doesn't matter.

Anyone interested? On what terms?

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd give it a shot, but I won't have a kit for about a month...

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would give it a shot but right now gotta alot of kits on the bench that need to get done first before tackle the Invisible man kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I also posted this at the Clubhouse BB and Super Elvis (Tony P) said he would give it a go...so maybe we have a few onboard then...

Starting in January until end of March. Two categories...OOB and customized.

I think it will be cool to get both HobbyTalk and the Clubhouse to do this at the same time...lots of participation and sharing among both groups!

I think most of us belong to both BB's anyway but not everyone!

Anyone else in on this?

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: Count me in :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SuperElvis1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey MMM! You got me interested to come over here and see how much interest we can rustle-up for this Invisible Man Model Contest! But what's this about "no prizes"?! ;-) Just kidding... I'm cool with that.

Okay, all of you figure modelers out there: Here's your chance to show us what you got! This model in particular looks ripe for customizing. However, with the two categories, you can easily choose to build it out-of-the-box or make a larger diorama out of it!

Let's get this together, for the MonsterModelMan, man! 

Tony P.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that most here are just CHICKEN!
There I said it!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Them's buildin' words there, MMM! Fetch m' glue and X-Acto, maw!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did anyone 'Double Dog Dare' anyone yet?...cause you know ...if you're double dog dared....you're screwed...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

No, that's saved for the "triple-dog-dare"......avoid those flagpoles, boys...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're not jumping straight to the triple are you???...Man...youse guys are in trouble...
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Does that mean that I can count on both of you to join in the fun?

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What the hell- I haven't embarrassed myself for hours- I'm in to. I'll just have to start late.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure...Why not? Public humiliation is my specialty!  Just ask the ex :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in too, MMM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There ya go MMM- here's 3 sucker-er- entries!! 
My kits are on their way so I'll have my entry started hopefully in the first week of January.
How long does that give me to build?
Can the judges be bribed?
Are we allowed to send someone over to Alex de Larges house to break his kit?

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Are we allowed to send someone over to Alex de Larges house to break his kit?
> 
> Chris.


"What we were after now was the old surprise visit. That was a real kick and good for laughs and lashings of the old ultraviolence."


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that Alex has set the bar...so to speak.
I'm guessing to start Jan 1st...we can make it 30,60, or 90 days but no longer as that is PLENTY of time to get this going!

Bribe the judges? What judges? This isn't a contest! A build-off my dear fellow model builder!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just started the kit. I have been spending the last two days puttying and sanding various parts. It will be a good model when finished, but it does take some work.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Are we allowed to send someone over to Alex de Larges house to break his kit?
> Chris.


There's been some rather large talk behind my sleeping back, and no error! 

I can't wait to see what everybody else comes up with. The kit is so endlessly variable. You could go a hundred different ways with it and make it cool. Bring it on......

Alex


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well...if you haven't started this kit....now is the time to crack open the box...

As we get alittle further along this month....we can start a new thread and post away your progress!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...And they're off... Starting mine tomorrow morning ! This should be a blast:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Count Me In!

Can anybody here give me a hand and give me exact measurements for the books and bottles in the kit. My friends at my LHS (AAA Hobbies in Marietta, GA) have challenged me to come up with decal designs for those parts of the kit, and I am gonna do it if I can get the right measurements. Since I am a graphic designer with the best software, I wanna do this right.

I might even share them with you guys for this build-off. I want to get mine looking phenomenal right along with the rest of ya.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be starting mine sometime this week. I've been pretty sick these last few weeks and I'm having dental surgery on Monday. I expect to be feeling better almost straight away so I'll start as soon as I'm up to it.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Feel better, Chris...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James. I will as soon as I get 3 damned teeth removed...

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks James. I will as soon as I get 3 damned teeth removed...
> 
> Chris.


Don't stress mate  It only hurts till the pain goes away 

Seriously though... take it easy and get well soon. Cause I wanna see your invisible man stacked up against Alex's.... C'mon Aussie C'mon... 

No disrespect against your superb buid by the way Alex


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Alex.
I've been going to Wynnum dental hospital for 2 months now and their surgeon's only just come back from a years sabbatical!! I'm in agony and they've only just fitted me into their schedule. The health service sucks....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

To keep it on topic p), I don't think I'll stand a chance against Alex, but it'll be great to get back to modelling again. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think I'm in Alex's league...heck, all you guys are in a league of your own...but I think it's time I stepped up and showed my work to the big guns. Hooboy, me knees are a-shakin'...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, just to be clear...this is not a contest to see if we can top Alex or not! 

His build-up is great! All I want to do is get a few guys and gals building this kit at the same time and share pics and tips along the way....I certainly don't have that kind of talent either!!!:freak:

I cracked the box open and actually put a base coat on the floor! 

What a cool kit! This is gonna be a fun one to do!:woohoo:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Painted like a madman all weekend long...and it looks like the work of a madman ...Man there are a lot of tiny parts:freak:...but what a cool kit:thumbsup: This is going to take some time 
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I guess that means "no".


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

A friend showed me his built up invisible man over the week-end. First kit he's done in almost 20 years and he said it was a blast.
Can't wait to see everyone's masterpieces!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok here goes...
There are 5 stacks of books all of various sizes along with the name plate which is a big open book measeuing 2 1/4 " wide x1 1/2" high
1st stack of books are 13 books (1 piece) various heights 7/8" and 1" and widths1/4" and 1/8"
2nd stack of 2 books 3/16 and 1/8 wide and 7/8 high
3rd stack of 3 books 2 [email protected] 1/8 wide, 1 @ 1/4 wide aprox 3/4 high
4th stack of 4 books [email protected] 7/8" high x 1/4 wide 3 aprox 3/4 high and 1/8 -3/16 - 5/16 " each
5th stack of 5 books one @ 1 3/4 high x 5/16 wide - one @ 1 3/8 high x 1/4 wide one @ 1 3/8 high x 9/16 wide - one @ 3/16 wide x 1 1/4 high- one @ 3/16 wide x 1 5/16 high
Each stack is one piece of styrene and basicly as you would see them in a bookshelf side by side...
...as for the bottles and beakers they are all sizes and shapes 23 different ones all together and for these it would be best to acquire a kit and measure them individually due to the various shapes I really couldn't adequetly measure them for you with any accuracy:drunk:
Hope this helps 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

As I was counting the Books and Beakers ... the postman just delivered my two Frightening Lightning Invisible Man kits from the Chiller event...#135 & #167 and here 's something I didn't know...the entire kit is here so you could build it non glow...the Glow parts are all extra in their own seperate bag :thumbsup: Cool
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MartinHatfield....not to burst your bubble but would this help?
http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/invisible.htm

Someone already went through the trouble to make some...but if you wanted to give it a shot yourself...I'd say to just get the kit yourself so that you can get "exact" measurements on the books and other stuff and YES I'd be interested in a set of them if you wanted to share them with me too!

Good luck!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought that decal sheet already. I don't think it would be worthwhile to have TWO essentially similar sheets. The sheet has printed book spines for the individual books and the instructions show the order they go. You also get page end detail to cut for at least the top or visible edges of the paper parts. About the only thing missing that would have been nice was a printed "Invisible Man" for the name plate book, and maybe some stripes for his tie (very very crudely molded on the kit, unfortunately).


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there MMM. I was aware of the decal sheet that was already out there, but my friends were not all that impressed. I know that a lot of work went into them and I am not dissin' on that work. We just wanted to do things a bit differently. 

Like making a pattern on the rug, and the papers on the table top decal should be separate. I am actually creating aa series of pages to be strewn around the place with actual legible text on them, and some drawings and such.

McDougall, thank you so much for those numbers, but I went out and bought myself a caliper for obtaining those numbers for myself.

I plan on doing certain books from scientific history, as well as a few titles that will become inside jokes for my fellow modelers here in Marietta. Probably some "joke" labels for the bottles as well, and maybe an old newspaper to set under the rat cage.

I truly do look forward to seeing what everyone does with their kits. I am going to do a build-up article for the IPMS Journal, for this site and Cult mans' site as well.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Martin...I'd be very interested to see what you come up with :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Started the building process on mine Tuesday...oh my...:freak:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One easy "fix" to make the goggles look better is to drill out the lenses. You can fill them with Testors Clear Parts Cement, then tint them green (or whatever color you want) with Tamiya Clear paints. Seal with a drop of Future. Way better than the kit part, which actually has NO lenses at all.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great tip that! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I might give some of the books dirty titles.... see who notices....
I might also scratchbuild the rat skeletons....

Chris.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

That would be very cool Chris. Remember that the rats also have visible innards on their skeletons. But if you can scratch build the skeletons themselves, then I am sure that you can handle creating a few blobs to represent their pancreas and such. Keep us informed.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...don't forget the rat poo, Chris...


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I started last weekend for a up coming episode of Monster Model Review. I finished the base for the most part. I haven't decided if I want to go through with the books or not. I'm hoping to get to the figure this week. I put my bottles on my flat bed scanner and created labels in Photoshop and found some old ones on the web. Fit them to the scanned bottles and printed, I used colored water, dry herbs and paint to fill the bottles. 
I should be doing the episode within the next month or so, if any one finishes theirs in time and can take a quality picture (2 at most) I'd be happy to include them in the episode, the more the merrier.








Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dat's some nice work there, Rob! :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Very sweet build so far there my man. Keep it up.

heh heh....dead man said poo....


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks nice and dirty, Rob!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Too cool! The labels on the bottles look _great_. I like how you made the pestle look like wood. Very nice all around.

alex.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

INVISIBLE MAN ' FRUIT OF THE LOOM' EDITION 









Any of you guys get this Special Edition Kit?
I think Frank only put out a few of these 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:

I like the bookcase and the table leg's come up great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Where'd you get the little book?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I made that book of music for the Phantom of the Opera PL kit ages ago...The Skivvies were donated by a 'Ken' doll
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!! If you're able to make it to WF this year, you should enter it as a stir...

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess that answers the question, "Boxers or briefs?"...

Great idea, btw!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I wanted to post a Wip...must have caught him at a bad time
Thank God he wasn't going Commando
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Commando would be easy- just build the base....


Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here we have the Invisible Man Sporting only his Hat!...er..I mean holding his hat















WIP by Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WIP...Invisible Man Sign























Well this little baby took me most of the morning to get to this state 
What do you think...too much Blood?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too much blood? I never knew there was such a thing as too much blood!!

Denis, how's the invisible man holding up his hat?.......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not quite sure Chris... I'm thinking he's using his little pinky...finger, that is 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe he's been looking where he shouldn't....
I know if I was invisible I'd go blind....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> WIP...Invisible Man Sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going for that Aurora 1960's look... 
Bright colors and of course... lots of blood
Hey ...I'm the only one posting pictures here...NO FAIR...we're all supposed to be doing this...if youse guys don't start posting...I'm TELLIN'...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd post pics, but the 'puter still won't let me!! I'm saving up for a laptop of my own so no one can keep reprogramming it!!(I'm using the family 'puter and the owner who shall remain nameless(dad) keeps stuffing around with the settings!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Besides- I haven't started mine yet. I start the base today....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks great so far McDee!

I have not had too much of a chance so far...got a base coat on the floor but have been busy with an eviction of a tenant and then MAJOR clean-up after them! 
I promise...I will post pics once I get some work done on the kit!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys...I hope to post more this weekend, might even have it completed by then...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys- I've just poured some left over RTV all over the rug molded into the base. I've decided to raise the rug above the level of the floor. They'll probably need a fair amount of flat sanding to work, but if anyone here wants to give it a shot, I'll send you castings for free. I'm just gonna use the waste resin as I make other parts so they'll have cost nothing anyway....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris...Count me in :thumbsup: ....Well anyone have some wips photos???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Consider it done!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I've been working on my Invisible Man. So far I've undercut the shirt and lapels on the coat, Started the woodgraining on the bookcase, and gluing and deseaming the subassemblies.
I've worked out that I could glue the coat together at the sides so I could get rid of the seam and paint as an assembly. I had to slot the holes in the front of the trousers, and cut the hook off the back. I can get the shirt in (it's tight!),then slip in the trousers. It makes painting a hell of a lot easier!!
I'm going out in a minute to assemble the cupboard and undercut the trouser legs.
This thing's FUN!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee - your nameplate reminds me of title on the movie poster, very eerie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> ...
> I've worked out that I could glue the coat together at the sides so I could get rid of the seam and paint as an assembly. I had to slot the holes in the front of the trousers, and cut the hook off the back. I can get the shirt in (it's tight!),then slip in the trousers. It makes painting a hell of a lot easier!!
> I'm going out in a minute to assemble the cupboard and undercut the trouser legs.
> This thing's FUN!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:
> ...


I did the same thing. I built the coat and pants seperate. Its easy to cut the circles into slots, and remove the hook from the back of the pants. Makes building and painting ten times easier.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> McDee - your nameplate reminds me of title on the movie poster, very eerie.


Thanks Chris, This means a lot to me, coming from you...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've gone crazy (crazier?) !! I've started cutting the pages out of all the books. I'm gonna replace them with paper stained in coffee and tea. It won't be too noticeable but it should be noted by judges ( I'm entering it in the Queensland state championships in August) and I'm looking for any little advantage I can find. I've taken the mandible parts off the skull and finished the bookcase and table. I've removed the engraved papers from the tabletop and I'm gonna replace them with real paper.
I read on one of the forums about scale laboratory equipment that was made from real glass. It wasn't cheap, but I'd like to buy some to relace the halves in the kit (no seams!). Can anyone recall? I can't for the life of me find the site again!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Chris, check this out : http://www.spminiatures.com/chemistry.htm
Found it over at the Clubhouse...:wave:
Mcdee
Came from an old post from 2005.. http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18936&highlight=glass+laboratory+equipement


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

THAT'S IT!!!! :woohoo:
Thanks heaps Denis! I knew I hadn't imagined it....
You're the best!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man that site has everything!...but you're right a little pricey on some items... Can't wait to see your WIPS... and that goes for the rest of youse guys too 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Chris...and you, Denis...:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, now that the computer seems to be sorted, I'll be posting heaps of pics.:thumbsup: I've just got to get a better camera and I'm in business!! Scott put the Vampy pics in the photo album for me so I've still gotta figure that one out too. I'll play around with it tomorrow.
James, I'm answering your PM now.

Chris.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

what's the deadline on this?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Well, I also posted this at the Clubhouse BB and Super Elvis (Tony P) said he would give it a go...so maybe we have a few onboard then...
> 
> Starting in January until end of March. Two categories...OOB and customized.
> 
> ...


Looks like the end of March...so get building :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Just to keep you up on the Monster Model Review episode, I finished my Invisible Man and am working on a script. If you want to have your kit on the episode I'll need 2 quality pictures (one full body and a close-up). I'm going to be a little picky on the shots so please, plain backgrounds and decent size shots, not totally dumbed down for the web. I'm looking at getting the episode up Feb 12th or the 19th, if all goes well so get building and picture taking. PM me if your interested and I'll give you a address to send the shots to.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Mosdel Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you Great show Rob, and feel free to use any of the junk I've posted here...Hey Guys any progress on your kits Yet???... So how come no one's posting any pictures...?
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Sorry gang!  Haven't had time to work on mine....it was the end of our quarter at work....been real busy with rental properties too! I'm gonna try to get something done in the coming weeks...

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't sweat it Man...still lots of time before the ides of March 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some more progress shots...
almost done, just a few more paint touch ups...






















Anyone else have some WIPs to show?:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I like it very much McDee....It is a very vibrant model, but that seems to go along with the tone of your build. I like the Alfred E. Newman pic sitting on the table under the book. Fun little touch there.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm nowhere close!! I'm gonna have to pull my finger out to catch up...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*The Invisible Man Kit is Cool!*

Thanks Martin and Chris...This is a fun kit, and to me the motion in it is intense, he's tearing off his bandages... the goggles in his hand are flailing about... the pages in the book fluttering from the wind of his jacket even the rats are scurrying to escape this Madmans' rampage, it is an intense (moment in time) kit and I wanted the colors I used to reflect that...(I grew up on technicolor movies)...also as a nod to the Box Art...
My hat's off to Chris White on this one...I can't wait to see your next kit!...
Oh yeah...Alfred E.Neuman...I always try to sneak a little humor into each kit build
....But enough about me...I'd like to see what you guys are up to with your kits....:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks GREAT Denis! Nice and colorful indeed!

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm doing my best to get the Invisible Man episode done this week. If your finished with your kit and want to show it off on Monster Model Review I'll need 2 decent pictures (only), one full kit and one of any close up detail you want to show and how you want to be credited. Watch your focus and lighting, I'm going to be a little picky on photo quality. feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if your interested, I'll need any shots by Tuesday night.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Rob ...Looking forward to your review on this Great kit by Chris White and Moebius :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I really have been away for a while- somebody said contest/build off I did not even know. Nothing like this to get one in the spirit. I did not read this whole thread so can you MMM tell me the specifics - when is the deadline and what if any rules are there. 

Thanks,
Stewart


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Stewart,

Not really a contest at all...no judges...We can set the rules as it must be completed in 30,60, or 90 days...right now it is until the end of March 09.

No prizes but just have a few or several of us building the same kit at the same time...OOB or modified...doesn't matter.

That's all there is to it! A few have already got there's well underway! I have even cracked open the box and have the table and shelf built but nothing really painted as of yet.

Glad you came back and can join us!

MMM


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Cool, a for fun build- off. As I said- this will help spur me along to get the kit built. I have had it and only started with a few parts. Count me in!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WOW, I was just over at the Clubhouse and wait until you see what Ken Kwil has done with his Invisible Man kit... 

http://theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=61176

Combined with the TSDS decals...this kit really rocks!

Great job!

MMM


----------

